# [Portage] A veut pas installer Ardour 2 (unstable) (résolu)

## monsieur moche

Bonjour à tous,

Tout dabord lhistorique de mon épopée :

Lorsque jai essayé démerger Ardour pour la première fois, ce vilain Portage ma sorti une erreur lors de la compilation (que je nai plus, désolé).

La seule fois où jai eu un problème du genre, cétait avec Totem, et je lai résolu tout seul comme un grand en ajoutant xine à mes USE-flags (vu que la compilation foirait au niveau de gstreamer). Comme ça avait plutôt bien marché, jai retenté lexpérience. Un petit coup de «emerge ardour --ask» pour voir ce que je pourrais ajouter comme flags :

```
florian florian # emerge ardour --ask

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/ardour-2.0.2  USE="nls (-altivec) -debug -sse -sys-libs -vst" 
```

Après mêtre un peu renseigné, jajoute nls, sse, sys-libs au USE de mon make.conf, encore un «emerge ardour --ask» qui me rajoute dautres dépendances, qui me fond encore ajouter des USE flags (ouais, ça doit être risible tellement cest porki comme façon de faire preuve que jessaie tout avant de poster sur un forum !), et ainsi de suite jusquà satisfaire un peu tout le monde.

Je retente lemergeage dardour, patatra, une erreur avec un certain «media-gfx/graphviz-2.12» qui veut pas compiler.

Bon.

Je me décourage pas, un coup de «emerge --update --deep --newuse da-worldz galaxy and whole universe yeah baby» qui entraîne une recompilation de gcc (rhâââ) et de gnome (rhââââââââ !!!) que je laisse tourner toute la nuit (260 packages et des brouettes). Tout ça pour retrouver au réveil la même satanée erreur avec «media-gfx/graphviz-2.12» :

```

[...]

make[4]: *** [libgdtclft.la] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphviz-2.12/tclpkg/gdtclft »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphviz-2.12/tclpkg/gdtclft »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphviz-2.12/tclpkg »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphviz-2.12 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  graphviz-2.12.ebuild, line 157:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/temp/build.log'.
```

Bref, je boude tout plein.

Dois-je considérer ceci comme un bug à remonter, ou dois-je considérer que je suis une grosse brêle qui devrait retourner sous sa Debian de n00b ?   :Laughing: 

Merci et bisous tout plein, mes braves amis !Last edited by monsieur moche on Mon Jul 02, 2007 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue sur le forum !  :Very Happy: 

(Tiens, pourquoi ton encodage est-il en winchose-1252 ?  :Wink: )

Pour ton problème, tu ne donnes que la fin du message d'erreur alors que c'est le début qui est important!

Il faudrait que tu remontes plus haut, jusqu'au moment où la toute première erreur apparaît : c'est là que tu trouveras la raison du dérapage.

----------

## Desintegr

Tu n'as pas fourni des informations très intéressantes sur le problème de la compilation de graphviz.

Je peux simplement te dire qu'il s'agit d'un problème lié avec tcl.

Paste plus de lignes si tu veux des réponses plus pertinentes.

EDIT: grilled  :Razz: 

Sinon, tu peux essayer de réemerger tcl, puis de relancer la compilation de graphviz.

Ou bien, si tu n'as pas besoin du support tcl dans graphviz, tu peux aussi essayer de désactiver le USE tcl pour cet ebuild.

----------

## monsieur moche

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bienvenue sur le forum ! 

 

Meeerciiiiii

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> (Tiens, pourquoi ton encodage est-il en winchose-1252 ? )

 

Tiens, pourquoi mon encodage nest-il pas en Unicode alors que jai sagement suivi la doc ?

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pour ton problème, tu ne donnes que la fin du message d'erreur alors que c'est le début qui est important!
> 
> Il faudrait que tu remontes plus haut, jusqu'au moment où la toute première erreur apparaît : c'est là que tu trouveras la raison du dérapage.

 

Ah ben oui, tiens, jétais persuadé davoir reporté tout ce quil fallait, mais une petite ligne over-importante a échappé à mon il de lynx :

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ltclstub8.4

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Jai tenté la réinstall de tcl, comme tu mas conseillé, Desintegr, mais cela na eu aucun effet. Mais effectivement, tes super balaise, la ligne que je viens de coller dans le message confirme bien que cest la faute de tcl !

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Ou bien, si tu n'as pas besoin du support tcl dans graphviz, tu peux aussi essayer de désactiver le USE tcl pour cet ebuild.

 

Ben justement, je sais pas du tout comment savoir si jai besoin de tcl Quand jai vu quun paquet proposait le support de cette lib optionnellement, jai pas cherché à comprendre plus que ça, me suis fait «euh, oui, daccord, stu veux, pourquoi pas, ça coûte rien, quand on peut faire plaisir».

Je vais tenter une compil sans tcl, puis après jvous dis, on va bien voir.

Merci les pingouins  :Smile: 

----------

## monsieur moche

Hourra, ça a marché, trop délire.

Bon, par contre va falloir que japprenne à mieux utiliser les USE-flags, parce que là, avec toutes les cochonneries que jai pu y mettre

Jannonce :

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -esd -kde gtk gnome hal avahi unicode midi alsa jack flac sqlite nls sse debug nvidia 3dnow doc glitz xine fontconfig xpm tetex mysql Xaw3d lesstif motif neXt pango ruby"
```

Cest moche, hein ?

Menfin, jirais me renseigner, ou créer un autre post

Merci à tous !

----------

## default

hey,

à la limite, travaille avec les fichiers /etc/portage/package.use et /etc/portage/package.keywords

par exemple, pour un package masqué:

[code]echo "media-sound/ardour ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords[/code]

et pour ajouter des flags

[code]echo "media-sound/ardour flagquejeveux -flagquejeveuxpas" >> /etc/portage/package.use[/code]

----------

## monsieur moche

Oui, jai déjà fait tout ça. Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *monsieur moche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cest moche, hein ?
> 
> 

 

D'un autre coté, pour monsieur moche....

Ok je   :Arrow:  désolé   :Embarassed: 

PS: bienvenue

----------

## CryoGen

C'est rien comme variable d'use flags ca ^_^ 

 *extrait de /etc/paludis/use.conf wrote:*   

> #USE Globaux
> 
> */* X xcb nvidia alsa -oss dvd dvdr dvdread cdr opengl sdl v4l v4l2
> 
> */* -gnome nognome -kde -arts -esd gtk gtk2 glitz qt qt4 directfb fbcon ruby
> ...

 

et j'ai une vingtaine de ligne avec des flags pour des ebuilds particuliers  :Wink: 

----------

## monsieur moche

Bon ben me voilà rassuré, alors !

Merci pour votre accueil  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est rien comme variable d'use flags ca ^_^ 
> 
>  *extrait de /etc/paludis/use.conf wrote:*   #USE Globaux
> 
> */* X xcb nvidia alsa -oss dvd dvdr dvdread cdr opengl sdl v4l v4l2
> ...

 

+1

```

USE="amr subtitles mplayer theora real aiglx nsplugin visualization gstreamer imlib esd gif encode spell mikmod xmms mp3 mpeg -sdl xml png ogg -unicode mad motif sndfile truetype javascript iproute2 tiff ppds qt3 scanner pdf wifi gphoto2 audiofile sensord logitech-mouse xine lm_sensors kdeenablefinal -mythtv -apache2 -apache v4l ffmpeg xvmc aac aalib asf jpeg2k xscreensaver oracle arts glitz cairo nptl nptlonly dri ipv6 -mysql jpg jpeg xprint a52 ssl socks5 mozilla ithreads threads pthreads xosd java -gnome sdk fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow X avi directfb gtk xv dts dvdread dvdr opengl alsa cdrom dvd mmx 3dnow dma udma dri xorg kde ati avi dga dio dts vorbis win32codecs xinerama dbus hal divx4linux network xvid quicktime xv samba acpi"

```

mais j'ai tout en une ligne ^^

----------

## Temet

Moi je trouve mon USE très bien

```
USE="3dnow aac acpi alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cups dbus divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread encode ethereal foomaticdb ffmpeg gd gif gtk gtk2 hal imagemagick javascript jpeg joystick kde kdexdeltas lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad matroska md5sum mime mikmod mmx mng mozilla mp3 motif mpeg msn musicbrainz mysql ncurses net nfs nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl perl pdf pdflib php png ppds print posix python real qt3 qt4 quicktime ruby sdl spell sqlite sqlite3 sse svg tetex theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis win32codecs X xcomposite xine xml xosd xv xvid -acl -gnome -gstreamer -ipv6"
```

----------

## geekounet

```
% grep USE= /etc/make.conf

USE="-*"
```

Et tout au package.use, pour les joies du controle total  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> % grep USE= /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

t'es un fou toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## ultrabug

Ce sujet revient assez souvent, alors voici (à mon sens) la plus propre des manière pour le USE du make.conf :

```
U_MULTIMEDIA="oss alsa arts dvd dvdr cdr win32codecs xvid xine mplayer mmx dts acpi sse2 bzip2 tiff usb xcomposite aac -xmms mp3 vorbis real jpeg gtk png gif ogg quicktime"

U_DESKTOP="cups samba sasl apache2 encode truetype esd xml"

U_WM="opengl xinerama kde qt qt3 qt4 sdl X xv xscreensaver nvidia kqemu nsplugin gnome"

U_SYSTEM="nptl nptlonly userlocales unicode pic -ipv6 prelink ldap hal dbus"

USE="${U_SYSTEM} ${U_WM} ${U_DESKTOP} ${U_MULTIMEDIA}"
```

----------

